# Trader Joe's to open in Salt Lake City!!!!



## LAX Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Trader Joe's announced this past week they will open a store in Salt Lake City by the end of the year! It will be near downtown at 634 E. 400 South. Yeah!!!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=20711850


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

It will be a hollow shell of a Trader Joe's without (now) 3-buck Chuck and similar libations on the shelves. But any TJ's is better than none at all. They keep creeping slowly closer to us, and now have us surrounded with stores in (soon) SLC, Reno, Bend. How long can it be that Boise will be on the list? I was told that it's all about how far do they have to extend the distribution chain.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It will be a hollow shell of a Trader Joe's without (now) 3-buck Chuck and similar libations on the shelves. But any TJ's is better than none at all. They keep creeping slowly closer to us, and now have us surrounded with stores in (soon) SLC, Reno, Bend. How long can it be that Boise will be on the list? I was told that it's all about how far do they have to extend the distribution chain.
> 
> Jim



There's probably also a requisite potential business volume for them to extend the chain.  While this might the first store in SLC, with 2 million people in relatively close proximity the Wasatch Front is probably a nice untapped market area for them.  Idaho doesn't offer the same kind of opportunity. You could probably do one or two stores in Boise/Nampa/Meridien. After that the next location would be four hours away, in Pokie or ID falls.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Rochester, NY - home of one of the most respected grocery chains in the US, Wegmans - is getting a TJ this August. So I stopped at one in my travels and, IMO, they are WAY overblown as an option.  There wasn't a thing in the store that even remotely interested me - noting I'd buy. Much ado about nothing IMO. We already have a much better option in many locations.   I know I won't be making the trek across town to shop there.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> There's probably also a requisite potential business volume for them to extend the chain.  While this might the first store in SLC, with 2 million people in relatively close proximity the Wasatch Front is probably a nice untapped market area for them.  Idaho doesn't offer the same kind of opportunity. You could probably do one or two stores in Boise/Nampa/Meridien. After that the next location would be four hours away, in Pokie or ID falls.



Obviously they look at potential volume along with distribution channels. Boise/Meridian/Nampa (Pop 350,000ish) will have far more potential volume than Bend/Redmond OR (pop 130K). But the distribution route goes through there while it doesn't go through SW Idaho. Trader Joe's (smartly) knows that they need to be able to distribute fresh produce/meats/baked goods daily, and the sparse population and long empty distances increases their costs without being particularly profitable.

I will continue to lobby for an outlet closer to home, and like LAX Mom, rejoice when it happens. If I live long enough.

What we won't do for those tasty Japanese frozen treats. Until then there is travel to TJ cities.

Jim


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 9, 2012)

Im so excited I can hardly stand it. We found one in northern Washington and I almost jumped out of the car while it was still going.  I love the spinach pizzas.  As far as the 3 buck chuck goes, I would rather have Idaho's St Chappelle.  On sale I can get that for about $5.  

So Jim....here is the deal.  We go to Franklin every couple of months, get a lottery ticket, hit the Peppridge Farms and Gosner cheese outlets on our way back home.  When we get Trader Joes in SLC,  give me a shopping list and I will trade you with the soft whites, reds, or Special Harvest of my favorite wine.  They go on sale in Albertsons for cheap.  Or if you dont buy wine just give me the shopping list.  Franklin is not too far from you.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

We might have to work something out. Lottery tix for your 5 wives vodka and 3 buck chuck. My luck we'd get caught and busted for being big-time bootleggers & smugglers. It'd be the big story on KSL and Deseret News.

It'd make Mosca's story about the Ohio highway stop look like being banished to the corner in kindergarten.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 9, 2012)

*Piggly Wiggly & Friends.*




timeos2 said:


> Rochester, NY - home of one of the most respected grocery chains in the US, Wegmans - is getting a TJ this August. So I stopped at one in my travels and, IMO, they are WAY overblown as an option.  There wasn't a thing in the store that even remotely interested me - noting I'd buy. Much ado about nothing IMO. We already have a much better option in many locations.   I know I won't be making the trek across town to shop there.


Wegman's has some stores in this area, but none conveniently close to our neighborhood.  We've shopped there once or twice & were favorably impressed with the quality & variety. 

Trader Joe stores are smaller & in more places around here that are convenient to our location -- Falls Church, Reston, Bailey's Crossroads, & I don't know where-all.  We have certain favorite Trader Joe products that we like lots better than name-brand equivalents (e.g., semi-sweet chocolate bits).  We appreciated being able to shop at Trader Joe's when we vacationed in Las Vegas last October. 

The other big chain grocery stores around here -- Safeway, Giant, Harris-Teeter, Shopper's Food Warehouse -- are also pretty good.  Ditto Magruder's.  No complaints.  Giant formerly was family-owned.  Now it's owned by the parent company that also owns Stop & Shop in New England. 

In Florida, we specially like Publix supermarkets, also Winn-Dixie.  In Upper East Tennessee, we enjoy shopping at Ingle's.  King Soopers has comparable quality & variety in Denver CO. 

Costco (Price Club) & BJ's Wholesale Club have outstanding grocery sections, too -- not to mention the quality & selection at the grocery departments in some of the super-size Target & Wal-Mart stores, also the smaller Wal-Mart "Neighborhood Market" outlets.

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 10, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Rochester, NY - home of one of the most respected grocery chains in the US, Wegmans - is getting a TJ this August. So I stopped at one in my travels and, IMO, they are WAY overblown as an option.  There wasn't a thing in the store that even remotely interested me - noting I'd buy. Much ado about nothing IMO. We already have a much better option in many locations.   I know I won't be making the trek across town to shop there.



I lived in Rochester for 21 years and Wegmans is a great store. We're getting one here in my current town in the next few months.  I'm really looking forward to it.  

I also am not a giant fan of Trader Joe's especially since the one in our town has difficult parking and travel patterns surrounding it.  But I don't think they are in the same category as far as the customers they are trying to reach.  From the two or three visits I've made to a TJ's, I see them as more of a specialty store.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 10, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We might have to work something out. Lottery tix for your 5 wives vodka and 3 buck chuck. Jim



You are funny.  Im LouAnn.  Jeff says "Why would I want more than one of you?"  It had an edge of sarcasm to it.  :hysterical:


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 10, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It will be a hollow shell of a Trader Joe's without (now) 3-buck Chuck
> 
> Jim


 
Bite your tongue


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> You are funny.  Im LouAnn.  Jeff says "Why would I want more than one of you?"  It had an edge of sarcasm to it.  :hysterical:



Clarification: The big news here is that Idaho State Liquor stores won't stock Ogden UT's '5 Wives vodka' because the 25% of our population might be offended by the perceived jab at them. Just silly, as we can already buy 'Polygamy Porter' from Wasatch Brewery.

After an uproar, they reversed themselves and ruled that we can support a neighboring state's distillery. 

Jim


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh I get it.   

I heard about that and thought it was a silly law, glad it got reversed.  Wasatch  beers  are real good but a few are named funny.  Ive had some wines that have been given to me as gifts that made me laugh but Im not a bitch. :whoopie: 

Im sure that Trader Joe's will be coming to Idaho in the future probably to Boise.   St George was really pulling for TJ to come there but I guess they figured Vegas was close enough.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2012)

ok I have to change my original thoughts a bit. After all this talk I stopped at a Trader Joes in MA on my way to Boston. I'm a spanacopita. / spinach pie nut & someone mentioned a spinach pizza - another favorite - so I looked again. Sure enough they had the pizza & a spanacopita & a spinach pie.  Now those I'll try as our Wegmans & Tops stopped. carrying them as regular items.  So I will make one trip when it opens & if they are as good as I hope maybe a few others to restock. So another choice can't hurt. I'm just not super excited about it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2012)

John, I think you'll like another choice for some specialty items. I've never thought of TJ's as an 'everyday' grocer, but there are some things that they do exceptionally well. There was a thread here in the lounge on favorite TJ's items. That list is a good place to start. Here's the link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136668&highlight=favorite+Trader+Joe's+items

I'll add that they have some 'convenience', heat 'n' serve items that are sure handy in timeshares- especially those with just partial- no oven- kitchens.

And some mochi afterwards isn't bad either.

Incidentally, I've found spanikopita at Costco that wasn't half bad either.

Jim


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> John, I think you'll like another choice for some specialty items. I've never thought of TJ's as an 'everyday' grocer, but there are some things that they do exceptionally well. There was a thread here in the lounge on favorite TJ's items. That list is a good place to start. Here's the link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136668&highlight=favorite+Trader+Joe's+items
> 
> I'll add that they have some 'convenience', heat 'n' serve items that are sure handy in timeshares- especially those with just partial- no oven- kitchens.
> 
> ...



They occasionally have it at Sam's and/or BJ's too and even our "regular" stores - just not reliably. I KNEW that was the wrong spelling but somehow couldn't find the right one!  Thanks for reminding me of the real spelling.


----------



## dbmarch (Jun 15, 2012)

I live in Rochester and have seen quite a few grocery stores here and in my travels.   There are none that compare to wegmans.  I doubt tj will have any affect on them.  The larger stores have great selection and a large variety of unique ingredients if you like to cook

Wegmans brand is usually the top name brand item.  I would normally not buy store brands. But I buy wegmans brands.   The larger stores also have really good prepared foods.   You can go for lunch and do your shopping!

I have thought about moving and one of the negatives is losing wegmans


----------



## chellej (Jun 16, 2012)

We just got one on the north side of Houston in the woodlands....just opened yesterday.  Check out line wait was 45 minutes.

We are supposed to get 2 more open before the end of the year.


----------

